# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  "Supermax" Kurt Hauenstein gestorben

## TeigerWutz

Schuf mit *"Lovemachine"* internationalen Disco-Klassiker

_Wien_ - Der österreichische Musiker Kurt Hauenstein, am besten bekannt mit seinem Projekt "Supermax", ist "völlig überraschend" gestorben. Wie sein Manager Herbert Gruber erklärte, starb Hauenstein in der Nacht auf Montag in seinem Haus am Wiener Stadtrand im Alter von 62 Jahren. Todesursache "dürfte ein Herzproblem gewesen sein". Ärzte hätten noch eine halbe Stunde lang versucht, den Musiker am Leben zu erhalten. Hauenstein, der mit "Lovemachine" einen internationalen Disco-Klassiker schuf, war 2008 mit dem "Amadeus" für sein Lebenswerk ausgezeichnet worden.....Weiter



Wieder einer weniger .....  ::

----------


## schiene

nach dem Titel "Lovemaschine" habe ich auch noch abgetanzt
[youtube:27kyhv4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVbrjJcq4hk[/youtube:27kyhv4g]

----------


## TeigerWutz

Supermax fand in österreich weit weniger anerkennung als in anderen ländern.

Das lag wohl daran, dass das disco-genre in österreich auf Boney M reduziert wurde und als "kommerziell" und "uncool" galt (im gegensatz zu anderen schwarzen musikstilen wie Soul, Funk, Rap)

In den benelux-ländern und in skandinavien und insbesondere auch in den ehemaligen ostblockländern war supermax hingenen ein Großer!

----------

